# wlan RLT8187 master mode

## sp7xfq

Hi,

I've just got a new box with asus motherboard which has wifi card built in. I've installed gentoo there - gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 @ x86_64.

Everything works properly except wifi, I cannot set master mode (or even ad-hoc).

```
# iwconfig wlan0 mode master

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
```

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
```

```
# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=27 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I've tired some other drivers, that uses old 802.11 stack, but without success. These drivers could switch my card into master mode but no one was able to connect to my box - the network was invisible.

Have you any ideas how to get RLT 8187 worked as WiFi Access Point?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Get rid of the .24 kernel, and try either a .22 or a .25 instead. The .24 kernel family isn't all that great with wireless.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## sp7xfq

I have tired both of them .22 and .25 and there were no any changes, still the same messages  :Sad: 

----------

## alegioit

Hi, i've the same exact error here (on a asus p5k pearl edition), have you resolved this issue????

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Are you using in-kernel drivers, or ndiswrapper?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alegioit

hi, i'm using in-kernel drivers, i'll try soon ndiswrapper, but i don't have much time this week, i'll try ndiswrapper next week! byez!

----------

## alegioit

ok, i've tried ndiswrapper: when i load the ndiswrapper module the sistems freeze with a kernel panic (the windows driver is loaded without an error in ndiswrapper!)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you disable the kernel-based driver first? You cannot run ndiswrapper and an in-kernel wireless driver at the same time.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alegioit

yes,of course  :Wink: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Since you are using x86_64, if you want to use ndiswrapper, you're going to need to acquire 64 bit Windoze XP drivers. Vista drivers will not work! Unless you can find those drivers, you're pretty much married to the in-kernel driver.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alegioit

ehm, i'm using the win64 version of the driver. I've used all the types of driver that i've found: if i use the win 32 version a message tell me that i need the 64 bit version; if i use the vista 64 bit version the driver is loaded, but when i load the ndiswrapper module nothing happens; if i load the 64 bit version of the windows xp driver, when i load the ndiswrapper module the system locks up with a kernel panic!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Then it's time to make peace with the in-kernel driver. Obviously ndiswrapper won't work under your present configuration.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alegioit

i hope that someone fix this problem soon, thanks for all pappy_mcfae, byez!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Considering the general feelings expressed about ndiswrapper, I wouldn't hold my breath on getting that working any time soon. You're probably better off with the in-kernel. You just need to find someone who has worked with it and made it work.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## alegioit

soory, i'm relatively new with gentoo (and with linux in general  :Wink:  ), so i don't know any other method (except asking in the forum....) to find someone that made the in-kernel drivers to work! could you suggest me where ask in this forum, or in other sites, about this problem?????

PS: i hope that someone could understood what i've wrote (i'm not english  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Someone will eventually come along who knows what to do to which file to make it happen. Either that, or a functional driver will become available...eventually. You could also go down to 32 bit, and be swimming in usable drivers.

There are always options. It's just how pleasant they are... or aren't.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## elKano

My new MSI Wind has the same WiFi card, and I had to use the special drivers I found on gentoo-wiki.com to make it work.

Apparently, the card is too new for the kernel drivers to use it or something.

Have a look here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/MSI_Wind#Wireless

----------

## alegioit

no, it doesn't works: dmesg says this

```

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_disassociate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mlme

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8180: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol SendDisassociation

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Reset

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Init

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol DOT11D_GetMaxTxPwrInDbm

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_send_beacons_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_ext

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ps_tx_ack

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_ips_scan_syncro

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol notify_wx_assoc_event_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_gen_ie

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_disassociate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mlme

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8180: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol SendDisassociation

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Reset

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Init

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol DOT11D_GetMaxTxPwrInDbm

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_send_beacons_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_ext

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ps_tx_ack

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_ips_scan_syncro

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol notify_wx_assoc_event_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_gen_ie

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_disassociate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mlme

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8180: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol SendDisassociation

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Reset

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Init

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol DOT11D_GetMaxTxPwrInDbm

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_send_beacons_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_ext

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ps_tx_ack

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_ips_scan_syncro

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol notify_wx_assoc_event_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_gen_ie

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_disassociate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mlme

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8180: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol SendDisassociation

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Reset

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Init

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol DOT11D_GetMaxTxPwrInDbm

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_send_beacons_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_ext

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ps_tx_ack

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_ips_scan_syncro

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol notify_wx_assoc_event_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_gen_ie

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_disassociate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mlme

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8180: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol SendDisassociation

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Reset

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Init

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol DOT11D_GetMaxTxPwrInDbm

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_send_beacons_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_ext

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ps_tx_ack

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_ips_scan_syncro

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol notify_wx_assoc_event_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_gen_ie

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_disassociate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mlme

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8180: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol SendDisassociation

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Reset

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_power_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol Dot11d_Init

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol DOT11D_GetMaxTxPwrInDbm

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_send_beacons_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_ext

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ps_tx_ack

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_ips_scan_syncro

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol notify_wx_assoc_event_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_gen_ie

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol_rtl

r8180: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_auth_rtl

```

but the 5 ieee80211 modules are loades successfully, i think theese aren't the right drivers, but i'll make some experiments in the next few days! For now thanks for helping!!

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Errr....

Just for the record, the mode is NOT master, but MONITOR.

as:

iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor

it would also be rare if windows drivers would carry monitor capabilities.

If you're a spanish speaker, seguridadwireless.net has great tutorials.

Also, some cards NEED TO BE PATCHED in order to work in that mode, and with package injection.

You can check that in the website of aircrack-ng (to be more precise, here: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php#driver_patches )

EDIT: Also, have you got your kernel headers installed?

----------

## alegioit

ehm.... i'm not trying to injecting anything, i don't need to enable the monitor mode (i've already tried it with my nic and it works perfectly....)...... i need to make my nic work in ap mode so i need to use the master mode.......

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

SHouldn't you be using HostAP then?

----------

## alegioit

okay, i'll try it asap!

Thanks

----------

## DrGreenthumb

Hi

I'm have the same Problem with the 8187 chip and found the folowing:

http://rtl-wifi.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/rtl-wifi/rtl8187-newstack/

The source seems to contain mastermode, i think.

But the INSTALL only tells about 8180?

Has somebody an idea what to do?

----------

## rufnut

The link you provided seemed to have old source.

You could try a couple of different things.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true

I did have the above running with wpa_supplicant and wpa2 encryption on an rtl8187l USB stick. 

Not sure if it support Master mode but I cannot see why not.

Or compat wireless.

Good Luck

 :Smile: 

----------

